# AW Nitro Fish car



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone know why AW originally announced the Nitro Fish car to be Tony 
Pedregon's Funny car, but produced the Pro stock version driven by Kenny Koretsky instead?

Curious because the clam shell packaging still labels the car as the Pedregon Funny car, but the AW website now correctly labels it as the Pro Stock.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Way over my head. I just like red cars that go fast!

Old Blue


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

If AW corrects the packaging, you have a collectors item!

-Paul


----------



## MGroothuis (Jan 7, 2003)

This was because the packaging was designed waaaay before the artwork was created and the preproduction samples arrived. At the time, we were making both the Pedregon and Koretsky 1:24 die-cast so the names got mixed up by accident. The packaging print proofs came back from the factory, looked perfect, and were approved, only because the NitroFish name was unknowingly mixed up. (slap)
When we caught the error, it was way too late to correct the packaging.

Sorry about that, for those expecting the Pedregon Funny Car. We hope to make it in the future though.
:drunk:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Doesn't the Snap On set have Pedregon Funny cars?


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah One black one and a red one


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

The Snap On set has funny cars driven by Cruz Pedregon. The Nitro Fish funny car is driven by Tony Pedregon his brother. The Nitro Fish is one of about 8 different paint schemes used by Tony in the last 2 years to try to give all his sponsors a decent return on their investment. The Nitro Fish company is owned by Kenny Koretsky and he no longer drives the pro stock car. He sponsors it buy Greg Stanfield actually drives it. Sorry for the long read.


----------

